# Australians around Pattaya and Jomtiem



## EUROASH (Jan 27, 2014)

*Australians doing business and living in Pattaya and Jomtiem*

Hi

Are there any Australians living around Pattaya and Jomtiem.

I have a good mate living there and he wants me to move there with him and open a small cafe together.

I have visited him before so I know what Pattaya is about. Not the nicest part of Thailand. But I was wonder what people think about opening a business in the area.

He has a Thai girl friend and works in Bangkok also. We are both young in our 40's so not your usual expats in Pattaya, plus we'd go cycling with a large group of expats in the area he know.

Any thought about a business in Pattaya are most welcomed.

thanks


----------



## mister fixit (Feb 28, 2012)

One word.

DON'T.


----------

